# Höhe für Steckdosen



## waldy (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
in Wohraum höhe für Steckdoesen ist ca. 115 cm vorgeschrieben.

Und welche Höhe muss in Bad  und in Küche sein für Steckdosen und Lichtschalter?

gruß waldy


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2005)

Hallo, 

waldy hat folgendes geschrieben: 



> in Wohraum höhe für Steckdoesen ist ca. 115 cm vorgeschrieben.



Wer sagt denn sowas? In der entsprechenden DIN 0815 (oder 18015?) sind für Wohnräume drei Installationszonen angegeben: eine untere, eine mittlere und eine obere. 

Die untere geht bis dreißig cm über Fußbodenoberkante - da kommen in der Regel wohl Steckdosen für Strom und Telefon usw. hin. 

Die mittlere Installationszone ist so gelegt, dass auch kleine Leute eine Chance haben: die Mitte des obersten Schalters soll bei 105 (oder 115?) cm über FOB liegen, alle anderen kommen darunter. Klar kann man hier auch Steckdosen anbringen, aber wer will das in einem Wohnraum schon wirklich? Außerdem, wenn es für Dich privat ist, mußt du ja die Geräte nicht nach DIN anordnen (anschließen dann schon oder noch besser: anschließen lassen...). 

Was noch wichtig ist: die Leitungen von dort immer senkrecht nach oben und unten weg legen - nie waagerecht. Dafür gibt es entsprechende Zonen, in denen die Leitungen liegen sollen. 

Für mehr Fragen von der Sorte gibt es ein äquivalent zu diesem wundervollen Forum: www.elektrikforum.de 


Peter


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2005)

noch ein Tip dazu:

http://www.baumarkt.de/b_markt/fr_info/elektroinst.htm

Peter


----------



## e4sy (17 November 2005)

steckdosen nur in der kücke auf 115cm (wegen srbeitsplatte)
im wohnraum ist die höhe bei neuen installationen eher unüblich...


----------



## knabi (17 November 2005)

Also ob nun die mittlere Installationszone bei 1,05, 1,10 oder 1,15 liegt, darüber streiten die Götter... Ich bevorzuge 1,05 Meter OKFF. In Küchen und Hausarbeitsräumen ist übrigens auch die waagerechte Leitungsverlegung zwischen den Steckdosen der mittleren Installationszone statthaft, sonst natürlich nicht.

In Billigfertighäusern wird aus Kostengründen meist in allen Räumen eine Kombination aus Lichtschalter und Putzsteckdose an der Tür bei ~1,10 m gemacht. Eine "ordentliche" Installation sieht aber in Wohnräumen nur Steckdosen auf 30 cm OKFF vor  :wink: 

Und nicht vergessen: Als 3. Installtionshöhe in der Küche die Steckdosen über den Hängeschränken bei ca. 2,20m (abhängig von der Höhe der Oberschränke).


----------



## waldy (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
und in Bad Höhe für Steckdosen ist auch1,05 m ?
Oder in Bad raum liegt schon andere Vorschrieft  an?
waldy


----------



## knabi (18 November 2005)

In Bädern werden normalerweise keine Steckdosen gesetzt, da die räumlichen Gegebenheiten der modernen Naßzelle von 5 m² dies so vorgeben. Ausnahme: Rasiersteckdose am Waschtisch, aber auch die wird meist weggelassen, da man davon ausgeht, daß der Spiegelschrank eine Steckdose eingebaut hat. Wenn man Steckdosen im Bad braucht, dann ist auf die Bereiche zu achten.

Anbei mal zwei Bildchen, die dies verdeutlichen.

Das erste zeigt die Bereiche im Bad am Beispiel einer Dusche. Bei einer Badewanne ist genauso zu verfahren. Nur im Bereich 3 (der schließt an den Bereich 2 an) sind Steckdosen erlaubt.


----------



## andre (19 November 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "ordentliche" Installation sieht aber in Wohnräumen nur Steckdosen auf 30 cm OKFF vor  :wink:



Hallo,
ich bevorzuge diese Variante im privaten Bereich auch und unter den Schaltern (Höhe ca. 115 cm) kommt dann noch eine Steckdose für z.B. den Staubsauger. Das erhöht den Komfort noch etwas.
Gruß Andre


----------

